# puppy food



## thedell (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Does any one now about eukanuba food as the breeder is giving this at the moment any advice on foodetc think she gives it with a little puppy milk too. What else is the best food to give them and should we give her any fresh meat/chicken as well. we dont get her till 5thMarch cheers Lynne


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Feeding is a very individual thing - we all have different ideas on what type of food is best. I have fed eukanuba to previous dogs, but it's not one I personally would choose now as it's not very high in protein and I prefer a holistic, natural product. Even eukanuba do a Naturally Wild formula as an improvement on their general products, but that is only around 14% meat, whereas if you look at a holistic brand like Orijen, it is around 80% meat. If I was going to feed a dry food, it would probably be Orijen, but I personally found the idea of Dylan eating little dry pellets every meal for his life a little depressing, so I choose to feed raw. A BARF diet (bones and raw feeding) is what some of us believe to be best, but it is not to everyone's taste. Some Barf people feed chicken wings and necks plus veg & fruit and supplements to balance the diet. I get my food ready ground and packed and delivered as a lazy way of doing it. It may cost a little more to feed a premium food, so it very much depends on your circumstances and what suits you personally, as well as how well your dog eats etc.


----------



## thedell (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Thanks for your reply will have to keep her on the Eukanuba first and then maybe wean her off thanks again Lynne


----------



## cockerapoomum (Feb 20, 2011)

I have fed my dog and cats on enukeneba in the past, and both animals got urine infections. !! every one has their own choice. But like helen says probaly better to go for more natural food.


----------



## Lilly's mum (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi,
We feed are cockapoo Taste of the Wild. She seem to like it... But when we gave her chicken she got constipated so I wouldn't try that. She seems to have a very sensitive stomach.


----------

